

How do you protect your reputation online? - Chris8535
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/05/29/how-do-you-protect-your-reputation-online
With the democratization of the web, average folks can use blogs, wikis, and forums to make their thoughts known, while Google captures them for all eternity. And a major problem is created for your company.
======
icky
3 simple steps for any company to protect its reputation online [partly
covered in the article]:

1\. If you must be stupid or evil, pick ONE. Don't try to be both or you will
(eventually) get burned.

2\. If you get caught, 'fess up, apologize, _make it right,_ and then stop
being stupid and evil.

3\. Don't sue the little guy, unless the fact that he's bad and wrong is
immediately obvious to a jury of millions.

~~~
Chris8535
I like that

------
edw519
Sounds like closing the barn door after the cow has left.

"Reputation management" is a meaningless expression, whether it's for an
individual or an organization.

You earn your reputation in everything you say and everything you do all the
time. "Managing" of "fixing" it later is just silly. Making it someone's job
is even sillier. Run the other way.

------
corentin
You can't; by definition, your reputation belongs to everyone but you.

------
xlnt
to protect your reputation online, don't write careless comments on yc

